# Sticky  Please Read before posting



## Anthony Reid

This section has been introduced for our members as a free service just like the 'Ask the Embryologist/Nurse' sections.

Members/Users of this service are reminded that - although their questions may be answered by a qualified nurse/Health visitor - the answers given will be general and that you will need to qualify any response with your General Practitioner, Clinic or Hospital.


Please do not rely on a quick response to your question! - This is not an emergency service and should not be treated like one. Should you be in a situation where you need urgent medical advice - then please call the England/Wales *NHS Direct phone line on - 0845 46 47* (yes that is the correct number) or call your General Practitioner If you are in Scotland then please call NHS24 on 0845 4 24 24 24 or visit their website http://www.nhs24.com/ 

Questions should be posted individually as separate topics, unless of course they are relevant to the original question. This will make it easier for people researching at a later date

We would also like to take this opportunity to remind members that FertilityFriends.co.uk is a public website and that messages/posts published by users, are available for free viewing by any member of the public with internet access.

Should you have a question and you wish to be anonymous - then please email your question to : [email protected] and your question will be reviewed by the nurse team and a response will be posted on the forum - whilst maintaining your anonymity. If you wish to send an IM to either nurse - then the same procedure will be applied.

*A Reminder of the Fertility Friends Disclaimer*

All content published by Fertility Friends on it's web site, inclusive of postings made by members/guests/moderators is for informational purposes only.

Readers/members are encouraged to confirm the information contained herein with other sources.

Patients and consumers should review the information carefully with their professional health care provider.

The information presented herein is not intended to replace medical advice offered by your own Physician/Doctor.

Fertility Friends and its affiliates will not be liable for any direct, indirect, consequential, special, exemplary, or other damages arising thereafter.


----------

